# start backpacking



## Cush (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm a 19 year old kid and i'm looking for an adventure! is there anybody in the NJ/NY/PA area that wants to do some backpacking. i don't have anything particular in mind. i've just been reading the STP chapters for a while and want to do something like that. would anybody be interested in joining me? i've never done anything that hardcore but i've got a lot of experience backpacking.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 1, 2006)

are you familiar with the appalachian trail? or are you looking to just do trainhopping?

for at stuff, check out http://whiteblaze.net/


----------



## iago (Oct 1, 2006)

my user pic is from standing indian NC  ive never been mid or top parts of AT but ive done most the sections in GA and NC. its good stuff. a little crouded around here though.


----------



## Cush (Oct 1, 2006)

i was talking more like long term train hopping. i've done a lot of stuff on the AT. i want to get out west someday and try the pacific crest trail


----------

